# OGRE Tyrant setup



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

What is the best (cheapest/ effective) equipment setup for an ogre tyrant>?
I will be fighting mostly lizardmen (big nasty magic toad) and some bigger monsters here so was thinkin the tenderizer and some magic res... the other armies i regularely face are chaos(heavy melee horsemen) and wood elves (shooty little in the way of melee),.... best setup vs. each?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I cant really tell you army specific set ups, because I rarely change my set ups... but I can say what I normally use. Against WE I would say just throw in the towel. Ive never played a proper run&shoot WE list with my ogres but I know full well that I wouldnt have a chance.

My standard set up:
Tenderiser, Greedy Fist, Wyrdstone, luck gnoblar, heavy armour- 301pts (mebbe +sword gnobalrs)
- possibly thow in mawseeker if with a jade lion

Anti-magic
Tenderiser, great skull, fistful of laurels, heavy armour- 306 (with butcher with 2 gnobalr thiefstones and a skullmantle)


Those are pretty much the only set ups I use, very rarely I will take daemon-killer scars (which I will normally put in a unit with a skullmantle butcher... and if Im playing skaven/non MoS WoC a brahmir statue butcher as well... just to be extra mean ) and in lagandary battles I have been known to use the thundermace but only in a deathstar unit and only with a dragonhide BSB... its not really 'competetive' but it is funny.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I take a different approach to my tyrant than tim/steve but then our playstyles seem opposite when it comes to OK as I generally use a shooty ogre list compared to the more common msu bashy approach.
For magic protection I use the Runemaw on a unit of bodyguarding ironguts as I find it more reliable than the other options, and the sadist in me enjoys watching gnoblars taking one for the team. (Its the only banner in my army to reduce vp's )
For my lord set up normally Deamon killer scars, Sword of battle and a brace of pistols plus hvy armour, 
This isn't going to cut it against most really combat heavy characters but in all reality only the most inexperienced player (And chaos generals)will send characters towards your tyrant anyway as most Ogre specific weapons give strength and wound bonuses which help them win challenges so I prefer the extra attack and the magic bonus to help rack up the basic infantry kills to tip the combat in my favour. (plus its cheap so I can load out on more ogre bodies to throw at an opponent.)


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for 3 different tyrant setups to try, 
Trying your standard setup tonight Tim/Steve we'll see how it works out
Neilbatte: How do you make a shooty ogre list???


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I pretty much auto-challenge anything I charge. If you have the tenderiser then at worst the enemy will decline and you can just push a champ to the back (1 less attack for them). If they accept then its laughter for you... Im quite happy to add my tyrant into bashing the unit (and S7 is nice to stop armour saves). I like neilbatte's set up so long as you are playing something like elves or empire... but I like the added -ve armour mod from the high strength.
... cant say I understand sword of battle and BoH: other then magical attacks the BoH give you the added attack already (so its no difference apart for ethereal units).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> I generally use a shooty ogre list


is that possible? other than the scrap launcher you limmited to a rng of 12 or less mostly? only units of lead blechers rng 12 and knoblar sharp stuff rng 8. well theres your hunter but thats a character.. i just never really saw ogars as a shooting army option in a whole.. i usualy play them as a HTH army


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Tim/Steve the setup worked AMAzingly well, a durable dependable tyrant who challenges everything in sight, worked out really well, my friend accepted most of the challenges and lost a couple of his champions, eventually he took down a dragon A FRIGGIN DRAGOn! .BEAST. 


Neilbatte: Still waiting on how you make a gunline ogre force, sounds like a hilarious force


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a run through ages ago on how the Ok gun line works its probably buried somewhere in the tactics section,
Basicly the army sets up in three layers, The front layer is units of 24 gnoblars in 2 thin ranks (I use these to either thin the small units of cavalry or fast moving skirmishers)
When the gnoblars flee or are destroyed this drags the enemy into layer 2; which is hunters deployed on flanks for the kebab shots.
Layer 3 is as many 3 strong units of leadbelchers as I can fit plus the tyrant or bruiser and the countercharging bulls the trick is to team units up in 2's from the beginning and keep them together like a sort of Empire detachment all game.
Sometimes I'll use maneaters with pistols but not often as they're to costly.
I only really give the tyrant/ bruiser pistols as it fits the theme of my army (What gunline general wouldn't take some ranged firepower if it was on offer? Plus shooting at a wizard that thought he was out of sight and therefore unchargeable was one of the best parts of my last game.
This army isn't for the faint hearted though and while it makes for a fun game if you only use it occasionally the amount of luck I have is well documented, ( My gnoblars often kill off whole units of heavily armoured cavalry and The small elite elven units are left as smears in the snow thanks to my leadbelchers)
In all the games I've played I rarely roll missfires (my average score on 3 arty dice is around 22/24) probably no more than 1 every other game on average but this is normally evened out by my abject failure in the magic phase and with the scatter dice.
I recommend trying this list a few times as its a great laugh and definately challenging, just not against undead.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30729 edited for linky thing


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL, we definately have different ideas about both army and character set up- my general always carries a great weapon, if I take a greatskull its placed in a unit with a character with 2 gnoblar thiefstones (or more) and I had to look in the book to find out what a cathayan jet does (though I dont understand taking it because you were playing DElfs- their magic is one of the 2 lores that ignores its protection).

I really couldnt go without my butchers: last game I did wound myself with 3 consequetive bloodgruels on T6 butchers but then I also killed a unit of 5 dragon princes with a single bonecruncher... in the same game I also miscast twice with the same butcher while casting bloodgruel and rolled frenzy each time- there was a lot of 'luck' that game, but it was pretty much equally good and bad.
Meanwhile my shooting is pathetic. I normally take units of 2 leadbelchers, misfire with 1 get a couple of hits, 1-2 wounds and mebbe kill 1 elf or equivalent. Last time I used 3 belchers I moved into range, shot and killed nothing then got charged... and rolled a 1,1 and got caught. This is by no means the worst my belchers have done (first 50 times I fired with them I got more then 50% misfires- I think I get neil's share).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing how lucky I am with both Gnoblar and Belchers I think I get every ones luck.:grin:
My Ork speedfreak army was the same needed 5's to hit but could outshoot marines and Tau but generally died in droves as soon as they had to swing their choppa's.
The less said about my luck in games like necromunda and mordheim the better though as I rarely have a gang/ warband after a few games which is frustrating when you put so much effort into each model.
With the cathayan jet I think we were using the slaanesh magic as the army was part homebrew part outdated cult rules, allthough I wrote the article ages ago so I may have just made a mistake.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

im soo trying that army list. all though i have only 4 lead B's painted and ready to go, but have foour more in a box.. so not this week end but defantly s next week ends project


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd proxy it for the first few times too see if it suits you.
If you don't like it then your stuck with a lot of leadbelchers you'll never use but if you just use armless bulls you can then put whatever loadout suits you.
The thing to remember with belchers is that buying the champion upgrade lets you spread the wounds on 2 models before you lose a cannon so you have to take 5 wounds before the unit loses output, (its the only unit I upgrade this way as the others are to expensive for 1 attack bonus)


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lol no no no... i can NEVER have tooo much of anything in this game. my oger army is one of my neglected armys. i have a good force size but need to and want to and have to some level expanded on it. i have a unopened box of bulls and led blechers and a un painted butcher on my shelf so i will get to them sooner now that i have read your list, just need to finish beefing up my bertonieans first. then insted of beefing my wood elves im now beefing my ogers next thanks to you...lol. I have a huge colection of every army except tomb kings, and all painted except my liz army. so like it or not i HAVE to buy more.....plastic crack man plastic crack...lol


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't forget to let us know how your battles go:victory:
Theres always room for more ogres in any army even ones with big cannons you never know we might even get a decent ruleset this time round.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Ith ink im gonna try the a proxied list to see if i like it, so far a smashy melee army suites me but a leadbelcher/gnoblar army would be cool considering i hardly ever actually use the little buggers.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

neilbatte.... well i tryed your gun line this week end and over all they did pretty well all though the tactic didnt really go as planed the army still held out pretty well and the battle ended in a draw, but it was four armys on the board insted of two so that may have made the result a little off. also the fact that i was facing WOC on my side of the battle field with imposable armor saves making the cannon foder noblars not very affective. I did had two ferns right in the midle of the battle feild which made up for it though causing the WOC to walk for three turns which was enough time for my ally and the WOC ally to whip eachother out (wood elves and orc and gobos) but this also left my flank smi open. the WOC army also had a mage in the unit slowed buy the ferns and had the hell shreek spell. The poor nobs were not to up to standing up to that. but i only lost one unit of them cause my tyrant was close enough to use his leadership. but it did cause two units of lead bletchers to run off the board. so i only had one left and they did deal some damage buy turn 6. the only real problem i had was that arcon was on the board and like it or not u need a cannon to kill him. he entualy got on my flank and walked through me but do to good manuvering and stratigec reforming i was able to keep him away from overruning my more expensive units. but if it were to go more than 6 turns i would of lost for sure cause arcon did kill my last unit of lead bletchers and that was my only chance of killing him. over all i really enjoyed the game and thanks to you this is how i will run my ogers from now on. good list thanks!!!:victory:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest the fact that you managed a draw against an Archaon led chaos force is as good as a win for the ogres.
Try the same list against some Elves (armys that the ogres usually struggle against) and barring disaster you should be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

it was a very fun battle even though arcon is unstoable its fun to see him cause ruine to your lines... i did get some wounds on him but not enough...:grin:


----------

